# Rattlesnake protection



## BadgerOne (Jul 17, 2015)

As I mentioned in the Front Range thread....I'm sick or running over or nearly running over rattlesnakes and risking a bite. Last time it happened was....yesterday. It's not a matter of situational awareness sometimes. When singletrack is rocky, curvy, and surrounded by plants and other rocks and such where shadows are cast over the trail, you just plain can't see them. I respect the little buggers and I certainly don't want to harm or kill them, I'm just really tired or close encounters with them. It's killing the trail experience.

Yet for all this, no clothing mfgs make a compression leg sleeve, or any leg sleeve or clothing, that is puncture proof. The material is out there, used frequently in gloves. It's good enough to easily stop a stab from a hypodermic needle. It's thin and tactile enough to easily make a leg sleeve. Why is no one making this stuff? The need is clearly there. What I DON'T need is a 353rd choice in gloves or shorts. Someone should really jump on this. The market is there. The margins are there. Just do it already.

Failing that, I'm quite literally considering making them myself. If it turns into a business, great. I'm not stingy with the idea, because I just WANT them, I don't care if I make them or someone else. Come on already.

This is my agitated buddy from yesterday, more happy to try to take a bite out of me.


----------



## svinyard (Aug 14, 2017)

Wow that is a nice snake there. My guess is you may need your foot protected too as I'm guessing your rider shoes aren't puncture proof. You can just get some snake gaiters off Amazon tho. They would make decent shin/ankle armor too from whatever else you might run into 😉


----------



## euro-trash (Feb 9, 2008)

You'd have to find material that breathes. The only snake gaiters I've ever worn didn't breath at all. I took them off one day and thought, "damn it, my waders have a leak" only to remember I hadn't been in the water all day, it was just sweat.


----------



## BmanInTheD (Sep 19, 2014)

I don't have any help to offer, just wanted to point out that I think that is a Massasauga Rattlesnake (due to the Pac-Man shapes on his back). Learned this from a Facebook page "What snake is this? North Texas". Obviously venomous. Be careful out there! We have snakes all over our trails this time of year: Cottonmouths, Copperheads, Corals, and all kinds of non-venomous as well.


----------



## FROTHY (Jan 19, 2018)

I ride in the front range. I'd definitely buy some heavy duty puncture resistant socks. For now I'm just hoping I can manage a decent bunny hop when the time comes.


----------



## jimPacNW (Feb 26, 2013)

I'm picturing a pair of those 'cones of shame' that dogs sometimes have to wear, small hole on your ankle - kidding. 
Rattlers reportedly have a good sense of hearing, maybe bear bells would help announce your approach and you'd have to share the trail less often? I've considered bells where I ride to warn those having a 'romantic encounter' and save everyone some embarrassment.


----------



## d365 (Jun 13, 2006)

I guess if you ride through breeding grounds or something unusual, but most everyone in the lower half of the US rides in poisonous snake territory. I know I do. Come across at least one every year. The odds of you being bitten on the trail are probably super small. The odds of some snake proof socks being uncomfortably hot are probably really high. 

But I bet people would buy them....


----------



## euro-trash (Feb 9, 2008)

d365 said:


> But I bet people would buy them....


People would definitely buy them.


----------



## noapathy (Jun 24, 2008)

euro-trash said:


> People would definitely buy them.


You can never be too prepared!


----------



## HitmenOnlyInc (Jul 20, 2012)

I lived in the Ft Collins area for a time and saw rattlers almost every ride this time of year. Ruined a few good rides with near misses. I also lived in the Phoenix Metro area and didn't see many for a good part of 25 years then all of a sudden it seemed like I saw them all the time especially in the Scottsdale area. I was down there in April and heard of a cyclist getting bit at Brown's Ranch then the next week a dog in the same place. I always make it a habit to stop in wide open areas if I have to stop, no brush or long grass if I can help it. Be safe out there!!


----------

